# what bags to use for audi a4 b5



## lilvwryan (Aug 11, 2004)

hey guys just wanna no what kind of bags to use for my audi and brackets or cups i got 500$ to do my rear setup thanks guys


----------



## lilvwryan (Aug 11, 2004)

any help???


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (lilvwryan)*

fwd ? quattro? lots of options


----------



## lilvwryan (Aug 11, 2004)

quattro wanna do the coil bag maybe


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (lilvwryan)*

can't do bag over coil on the rear of a b5, needs sleeve bags. look at my build thread in my sig for ideas on what is needed. Also $500 is less than half of the cost of the two rear kits currently out there.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: what bags to use for audi a4 b5 (lilvwryan)*

You can't do the rears for $500.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: what bags to use for audi a4 b5 (Taj Franz)*

can,t you do the chapmans in the rear of a quattro?


----------



## lilvwryan (Aug 11, 2004)

thanks guys also i guess im gonna save up some more cash then give it a shot i was just thinking i could do the rear with 500 if i build my own kit you no


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: what bags to use for audi a4 b5 (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_here ya go, some slight mods needed
http://easystreetair.com/mediu....aspx

They break!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: what bags to use for audi a4 b5 (gunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunch* »_
They break!









You just have to do something about the issue with sideloading. I've been running those on my mini for a year and a half without problems. I noticed some sideloading when the suspension went through its stroke, so I had some custom top mounts made to correct the geometry.


----------



## lilvwryan (Aug 11, 2004)

im gonna try this on the front or maybe the back


----------



## lilvwryan (Aug 11, 2004)

heres the link mybad
http://www.airassisted.com/p21....html


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (lilvwryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lilvwryan* »_heres the link mybad
http://www.airassisted.com/p21....html

You can use them up front, but not for the rear setup, they are to large.


----------



## lilvwryan (Aug 11, 2004)

what something for the back that will be simple..


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (lilvwryan)*

There isn't a simple answer for the rear.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (lilvwryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lilvwryan* »_what something for the back that will be simple..

The simplest thing for the back would be to buy some struts from f.ex bagyard. But it`s a bit pricey.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_There isn't a simple answer for the rear. 


ask him how he knows


----------



## lilvwryan (Aug 11, 2004)

yea i just dont no what my options are for the rear you no like bags


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (lilvwryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lilvwryan* »_yea i just dont no what my options are for the rear you no like bags 









If you're looking for a simple bolt on answer for the rear then hit up [email protected] and go with bagyards.


----------



## a2_cruiser (May 8, 2004)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*

Tru story bro


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (a2_cruiser)*

bolt on = bagyard 
Everything else =








If you have the money to buy bagyards go with them or I think mason-tech has been working on something too.


----------

